

Can You Get Private SSL Keys Using Heartbleed? - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/answering-the-critical-question-can-you-get-private-ssl-keys-using-heartbleed

======
atom7
".. stealing private keys on most NGINX servers is at least extremely hard
and, likely, impossible .."

Nice!

